# East Cape Mexico recommendations?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking to go to East Cape at least once early this year. We normally do Cabo, but looking for something a little more laid back plus the wife likes the warm waters and beaches on the Cortez side. Also, have had several very poor "charters" out of Cabo.

Checked out hotel buena vista after seeing it on a fishing show last weekend and looks pretty nice. Any others have first hand experience and thoughts?


----------

